
Ycombinator, the inside scoop - socmoth
http://www.flickr.com/photos/socialmoth/405517122/in/set-72157594561460322/
======
carefreeliving
So, where's the scoop? This doesn't tell us any juicy secrets...

~~~
danielha
We know that they congregate in nicely lit rooms with a damn impressive table.

~~~
papersmith
Is there something I missed about the table?

~~~
SwellJoe
No, but the benches are deadly.

~~~
socmoth
they are, like a seesaw

------
danw
Is that table in sections? If its all one piece then transporting it between
coasts must be a pain.

~~~
ecuzzillo
It can't cost that much. Just buy two tables, one for each coast.

~~~
SwellJoe
What? Do you think they're made of money? Paul, Trevor and Robert only got 50
million out of Yahoo. A table costs...literally hundreds of dollars! (Of
course, Paul does cook the dinners himself...but there's been a disturbing
trend towards pizza at events and even one of the dinners.)

------
jwecker
nice. so who's who? I'm an outsider, I only recognize pg and some others...

~~~
SwellJoe
The really good looking one is me.

